# New Arrival Today.



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought this from a seller in Australia and it just arrived yesterday. Its slowly making its way around the world and I look forwrd to bringing it back to blighty at some point.

A PRS1 GoldBird.

The gold plate is growing on me. Its a very unusual shade and the finish is beautiful with a slight brushed matte effect.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Defo a grower that one,like it and love the box


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice one, very clean looking watch and quite rare 

Just wish they came in at 40mm instead


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

They do look great. Love the dial and I like the gold finish but an 18mm strap always looks too weedy on me.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice, a classic, congrats :thumbsup:


----------

